

Scientists don’t fall in love with an experiment. Neither should entrepreneurs. - atlantic
http://techcrunch.com/2012/11/17/entrepreneurs-should-treat-life-like-an-experiment/

======
ISL
I'm an experimental physicist: We do fall in love with experiments.

------
mario1900
It makes a lot of sense - it's hard when you get too caught up in your
projects to let go when they're going downhill.

